# 2001 vw jetta relay diagram



## jaywolf333 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey i was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for a diagram of the relay board underneath my dash but the foot pedals


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 2001 vw jetta relay diagram (jaywolf333)*

Let me see if I can get a screen shot for you.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 2001 vw jetta relay diagram (AtomixMK3)*









**Top Panel**
1 - Auxiliary Emergency Flasher Relay (404)
2 - Relay for Motor Remote Unlock Rear Lid (79)
3 - Starting Interlock Relay (53) (185) (465)
4 - Fog Light Relay (53)
5 - Control Module for Multi-function Steering Wheel (450)
6 - Control Module for Multi-function Steering Wheel (450)
7 - Daytime Running Lights Change-over Relay (173), from April 1999
8 - Daytime Running Lights Change-over Relay (173), from March 1999
9 - Dual Horn Auxiliary Relay (53)
10 - Warning Lamp Auxiliary Relay (200) **Gasoline Engines**
10 - Glow Plug Relay (180) **Diesel Engines**
11 - Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Relay (175)
12 - Power Supply (Terminal 30, B+) Relay (109)
13 - ?

**Bottom Panel** (Left To Right 1,2,3,4,V,VI)
1 - Dual Horn Relay (53)
2 - Load Reduction Relay (18) (100)
3 - ?
4 - Fuel Pump (FP) Relay (409)
V - Wiper/Washer Intermittent Relay (192) (377) (389)
VI - Wiper/Washer Intermittent Relay (192) (337) (389)
The numbers in the parentheis indicates production control number stamped on the relay housing. Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BORN2DUB (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 2001 vw jetta relay diagram (AtomixMK3)*

is this diagram same for b5 passat models like 1997-2004


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 2001 vw jetta relay diagram (BORN2DUB)*

Nope for the B5 it would go something like this
1 - Coolant Fan Control (FC) Relay (214) (a)
2 - Solar Cell Separation Relay
2 - Relay For Motor Remote Unlock Rear Lid (79)
3 - A/C Clutch Relay (267)
3 - A/C Cut-Off Control Module (384)
4 - A/C Cut-Off Control Module (384)
5 - Daytime Running Lights Change-Over Relay (173)
6 - Selector Lever Light Relay (205)
7 - Fog Light Relay (381)
7 - J9 - Rear Window Defogger Relay (381)
8 - Daytime Running Lights Change-Over Relay (173)
8 - Control Unit Multifunction Steering Wheel (450)
9 - Control Unit Multifunction Steering Wheel (450)
10 - Brake Booster Relay (373) (569)
10 - Lamp Failure Control Module (373)
12 - Starting Interlock Relay (Alarm System) (185) (186)
13 - Starting Interlock Relay (204)
13 - Starting Interlock Relay (Clutch Position) (204)
13 - Starting Interlock Relay (Clutch System) (53)

The bottom half of the relay panel goes
1 - Dual Horn Relay (53)(204)
2 - Load Reduction Relay (213)
3 - Wiper/Washer Intermittent Relay (317)
4 - Fuel Pump (FP) Relay (208) (372)
V - Wiper/Washer Intermittent Relay (377)
VI - Wiper/Washer Intermittent Relay (377)
Eightfold Auxiliary Relay Panel On the back of the relay panel
1 -
2 - Second Speed Coolant Fan Control (FC) Relay (V7) (b)
3 - 
4 - ABS Solenoid Valve Relay (373)
5 - Coolant Fan Control (FC) (214) (c)
5 - First Speed Coolant Fan Control (FC) Relay (214) (d)
5 - First Speed Engine Coolant (EC) Fan Control (FC) Relay (214) (V7, V35) (e)
6 -
7 - ABS Return Flow Pump Relay (373)
8 - Secont Speed Coolant Fan Control (FC) Relay (213) (f)
**Notes**
(a)Applies only to the following engines:
- 1.8L (AEB/AUG/ATW)
- 1.8L (AWM with Manual A/C Control)
- 2.8L (AHA with Manual A/C Control)
- 2.8L (ATQ with manual A/C Control) (M/Y from 10/00)
(b) Applies only to the following engines:
- 1.8L AWM
- 2.0L Diesel BHW
(c) Applies to vehicles with 80W coolant fan
(d) Applies only to the following Engines:
- 1.8L AEB/AUG/ATW
- 2.8L AHA with Manual A/C Control
- 2.8L AHA with Climatronic (M/Y through 7/98)
(e) Applies only to the following Engines:
- 1.8L AWM
- 2.0L Diesel BHW
(f) Applies only to the following Engines:
- 1.8L AEB/AUG/ATW
- 2.8L AHA with Manual A/C Control
- 2.8L AHA with Climatronic (M/Y through 7/98

This is the diagram for the Eightfold Panel










_Modified by AtomixMK3 at 8:11 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## ericksbike (Feb 21, 2013)

*relay diagram*

is this the same for a 2002 VW Jetta 1.8 T?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's like the peanut gallery in here :banghead:

Get a proper service manual for your vehicle, it will contain all the electrical and relay diagrams you need. Heck, isn't this stuff usually even in the owners manual too?


----------



## Stalkivaetsya (May 1, 2014)

It’s really great posts.


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

@Anony: No.


----------

